# Miralax and bizarre symptoms...



## whyworryac (Oct 7, 2015)

I've been taking Miralax nearly every day since mid September / October. I've found that there are days when my stools look great. I tend to be IBS C but have also dipped into IBS D territory. I can't figure out if the D type stools are due to the Miralax or what... Every day looks different for me. On rare occasions, I'll have nice, normal looking snake-like stools. Other days, they're thin and soft. Or like today, I'm in soft stools that came out easily with exception of very end - and then wiping gets messy. I'm on my period this week and everything feels weird. I had a latte yesterday morning and that fucked me up a bit too - so I could be also dealing with THAT still today. Was growing nervous about red bits in my stool yesterday and day before... but I think those might be gone. Did notice blood on toilet paper (just a tiny bit, light pink) when I wiped but that could also partially be due to my period.

So if anyone's been taking Miralax long-term, is it a different-every-day thing for you? I don't always go EVERY day. Sometimes it's harder. I'm going to be starting Metamucil cookies at night to try and firm my stool up a bit. I can't believe I actually WANT that to happen, but this soft stuff is a little TOO soft.


----------



## Dave Smith (Sep 20, 2015)

hello


----------



## whyworryac (Oct 7, 2015)

This was helpful!


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

It's not good to take miralax every day: I'll point you to this article http://fixyourgut.com/miralax/

When you stop taking it your IBS-C will return full force and become even worse.

If you take less miralax you'll definitely harden up your stools.


----------



## whyworryac (Oct 7, 2015)

My GI doc recommended I take it daily.


----------



## amarie1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi why worry- I just posted my story on the ibsC board for advice and it might help you!

I've been on daily miralax for years and everything you described is spot on to my experience. From my POV the difference is due to my diet, sleep, water intake and stress. I try to eat potatoes often to bulk up my stool and it really has helped me.

Also all bets are off when it's that time of the month. I just have learned to just roll with the combo of my ibs and my period.

I hope this helps!


----------

